# CA18DET Motor Swap Problem



## Zushi (Apr 10, 2003)

I live in america and i just received my ca18det straight from japan...even got a new wire harness for it. I swaped the engine into a 92 nissan 240sx. Everything seems fine...all the wires are hooked up correctly to the sensors, ecu, engine..etc. THere is one problem though, i remember in japan that on the alternator there were 2 grounds connected to the alternator, well with my engine there is only one ground and its just hanging off the alternator...i HAVE NO CLUE where to connect this thing. When i start the engine up and press the gas, the engine boggles and wont go pass 3k rpms because it boggles. I read the ecu codes and it gave me bad air flow meter, i kno this isnt the problem because i just replaced my air flow meter and i hooked up all the wires to the air flow meter correctlyl. I'm thinking that its the alternator ground problem causing the problem but i dont kno where to connect it. Can someone please give me feedback on this...i need help badly! grrr... Thanks!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

contact boost_boy, he has the best knowledge with your ca18det query.


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

just ground alt to chassis. as for air flow meter, there is most def a prob in the maf or maf circuit if you cant rev past 3k. where did you get your maf and what car is it for? is your ecu matched up to your maf? if youre lucky you may be able to tune it with an safc. if youre unlucky you may have to trace a harness prob.


----------



## Zushi (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey, well I checked for any leaks and all my piping is solid with no leaks. I did notice that I have no gasket on my downpipe to turbo connection, or the downpipe to exhaust connection. Would it leak enough for it to cause that big of a problem? I didn't think it would. Well, I checked out my MAF sensor and it was good, as well as the circuit. Is there a chance that my ECU could be blown? If so, how can you check it? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------

